# 6Wk litter pics, my favorites :)



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are new pics of the litter, 6 weeks old now! I will just post a few  Cant wait to meet them and get to know their personalities! I am not picking based on looks, but its fun to share pictures 

The last photo, a black and tan boy, is 13 weeks old and also available


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Too cute for words!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I know Evelyn!! If they all have great personalities i am in big trouble lol!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

What do you guys think about the black an tan, a little older? My thought is as long as he has been socialized?


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

That one was actually my favorite 

They are all adorable though! Good luck choosing!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute! Just based on color, the 13 week old is my favorite. I have a thing for the black Hav's with trimmings The tan & sable pups will probably be cream or white as adults.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*6 wk litter pick*



yatesja said:


> What do you guys think about the black an tan, a little older? My thought is as long as he has been socialized?


One plus with the 13 week old is that you would be able to get him right away without waiting, but that should not be the deciding factor. He is adorable, but they all are. Talk to the breeder and find out about his temperament, socialization, etc. and go from there. Also, why does she still have him and not his litter mates? Good luck with your decision. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them as long as they fit in with you and your needs. Just my thoughts


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> What do you guys think about the black an tan, a little older? My thought is as long as he has been socialized?


I'm a sucker for eyebrows, so I love B&T's. As far as taking an older puppy (or young adult) is concerned, it depends on how much you trust your breeder to not only be a good BREEDER, but also be good an conscientious about both socialization and training. It also depends on how much you want to put your "stamp" on the puppy's training. Most people who want to do performance sports with their dogs want to get their pups as young as possible, so they can train them the way they want. People whose main goal is a good house pet may be perfectly happy with a dog who is potty trained and maybe sits and downs when told to.

There are some breeders who are very careful to continue the training and socialization of their pups and young dogs as long as they are with them, while there are others who simply warehouse the older ones... which is why some of that type lower the price on older puppies. They just want to move them along.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i think the 13week old black and tan boy is beautiful, although he does look like he is starting to silver. I got my girl when she was that age and she was just fine. My breeder keeps them until they are at least 12 weeks old. I would have preferred to have her a little younger but that's the way she likes to do it!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I think they are all just too cute for words!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> i think the 13week old black and tan boy is beautiful, although he does look like he is starting to silver. I got my girl when she was that age and she was just fine. My breeder keeps them until they are at least 12 weeks old. I would have preferred to have her a little younger but that's the way she likes to do it!


Kodi was 11 weeks when I brought him home, and that was FINE... because he was with a breeder who continues their education as long as she has them. She has a LOT more experience than I do!!! It can work out very well, because they are more confirmed in their potty training, have more mature bladders, and have had more time to learn about the world in general.

But I also know people who have gotten older puppies and found that basically they were crated or kept in an ex-pen without any meaningful input or training from the time they were weaned until they went to their new home. It comes down, once again, to "Know your breeder!!!":biggrin1:


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought he looked like he was silvering too, i like it  Maybe i will call the breeder and find out a little more about him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> I thought he looked like he was silvering too, i like it  Maybe i will call the breeder and find out a little more about him.


I LOVE silvers!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd take the older one. He is adorable!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We collected Dizzie when he was between 12 and 13 weeks,and he was and is perfect!The original woman who had said she wanted him just dropped off the planet,so we got lucky and had the little fellow.Nellie was a day shy of 12 weeks when she came home,I would have liked to have collected her earlier,but their breeder likes to keep them until about 12 weeks old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

BearsMom said:


> That one was actually my favorite
> 
> They are all adorable though! Good luck choosing!


my thoughts too. If this one is "speaking" to you... go meet him!!!
My hav was actually almost 14 weeks old when we found and brought her home. He breeder was holding onto her because she was small and everyone who was interested in her wanted FULL breeding rights!! We have NEVER had an issue with nipping/biting because she was fully socialized by her littermates and all the adult dogs in the house!!  just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

ohh myyy they are too precious!!! Personally I am in love with the first two but all four are gorgeous


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts! I guess i will just have to wait until i meet them. I kind of feel that since going into this my biggest concern was socializing my new puppy extensively to childten, maybe a younger pup would be better. But i think i will take my 3 year old grandson with me go see how the pups react to him, including the older one. I will make him behave of course, i dont want him to frighten the puppies. He is a good little boy . But some dogs are just uncomfortable with kids voices, and quick movements etc. So if a pup seems more comfortable with him right off the bat then that would be a positive sign


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Are these the only 3 available? What happened to the b/w boy??


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't look at these pictures - I want them all - Wish we could get a puppy too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Havs grew more and more confident around our grandchildren as time went by.They were always fine with them,but now they are so excited every time they visit,and they are very interested in children when we are out,much more so than adults,who they can take or leave.Nellie who is the slightly more nervy, has always had a close bond with our youngest grandson,who is now 4 and a half years old he was 1 and a half when she arrived.One of the reasons why we went back to having dogs was for the enjoyment they bring to the grandchildren,as they cannot have their own dog,because of parents work commitments.We see our grandchildren very frequently,and we have many happy pics of the children playing with the pups.Here are a few!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

They are all still available! I will post the others after work today


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

LOVE these pictures!! Thank you!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Those pups are all adorable can't really go wrong there. Clare great pics! They sure look like they LOVE the puppies! I feel lucky to have grandkids too as they are the only kids my Atticus has played with.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I showed Maddie his picture and she is in love. When are you going their?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I got Santos when he was 20 weeks. Never had any problems with him being socialized. He was great with the kids, and he's a happy well adjusted boy at almost 4 years old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, Kim! Nice to see you! Glad to hear Santos is doing well. Kodi is almost 4 too. How time flies, huh?!?!?


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I get to make my pick april 13th!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've all got our fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to hear which one you choose!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute. just based on color, I like the golden one.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe you should get more than one, just to be safe! I'm sure it would be fine since 2 or 3 wouldn't even be close to what your other dog weighs..lol.. At least that is what I tell my DH..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Well tomorrow i am going to see the 13 week old black and tan puppy! I have the nursery all set up, just in case


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Wendy, lol if it were up to me i would definitely get more than one!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

yatesja said:


> Well tomorrow i am going to see the 13 week old black and tan puppy! I have the nursery all set up, just in case


Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, yay!!!!! can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is exciting you will also be seeing the other pups too right? Make sure to look at teeth and bite along with soaping down the legs.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*6 wk litter pick, my favorite*



yatesja said:


> Well tomorrow i am going to see the 13 week old black and tan puppy! I have the nursery all set up, just in case


Today must be the day. Can't wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is Samwise the Brave, aka Sam, he is now 16 weeks old and an absolute sweetheart. Pics also posrex under "My new baby"


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad you are enjoying Sam. He is very cute. I am picking up the little gold boy, aka Leo, this Saturday. I am so excited!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg congratulations!!!! Is this your first Havanese? Sam is my first and he is just so loving and sweet and fun! Cant wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, Leo will be my first Havanese. Hope he turns out as sweet as your Sam.


----------

